# 4 Dallas officers shot while serving federal warrant



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

DALLAS - Four police officers were shot Thursday as they tried to serve a federal drug warrant on a home in southwest Dallas.

One officer was in serious condition with a gunshot wound to the head, Dallas Police Lt. Rick Watson said. The others were in fair condition at Parkland Memorial Hospital.
The officers had approached the home in an armored personnel carrier, Watson said. When they announced the raid over a loudspeaker, someone inside the home started shooting, he said.

Four officers were hit, and Watson said the armored vehicle moved between them and the gunfire so they could be pulled to safety.

The suspects later surrendered. Authorities said three people, including a 10-year-old boy and a person who was wounded, were taken into custody.








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed_


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dallas SWAT? Those guys normally seem to go in gang busters style...maybe that TV show wasn't such a good idea. Hope the guys come out of it OK.


----------

